# כאילו לא לעזוב



## vanilla_kiss64

ניראה לי שאת הדבר היחיד שיכל להחזיק אותי בישראל .. חח כאילו לא לעזוב !! את ניראת מצויייןןן!!!

What does this phrase mean in Hebrew??


----------



## .Lola.

It means:
"It seems to me, you're the only thing that could keep me in Israel... like not leaving!!! You look greaaat!!"


----------



## Nunty

And all those חחח are ha ha ha


----------



## .Lola.

Oh yes, sorry. I skipped them by mistake.


----------



## Just in time

לעזוב means "to leave". Is לַעֲזֹב a variant spelling?


----------



## LXNDR

לַעֲזֹב is a vocalized spelling, in _ktiv male_ (full spelling) as it's called the Vav is maintained


----------



## Just in time

Thanks. What if I wrote לעזב but skipped the vocalization? Would that be acceptable?


----------



## LXNDR

in this particular case anyone who speaks the language will likely read it correctly since it's the only possible reading, however it may not work in cases when the root exists in both formations paal and piel, e.g. *לספור* and *לספר*, even if a reader manages to figure out the correct meaning from the context, this spelling will be perceived as a mistake or a typo


----------



## Just in time

Thanks again. I am going to be taking a course in Biblical Hebrew in the near future and have already noticed the discrepancies between it and modern Hebrew. I would like to stick to one set of spellings, and I assumed the Biblical spellings, i.e. ktiv khaser would be acceptable to everyone. However, it seems that in some cases I may have to use ktiv male.


----------



## LXNDR

Ktiv khaser is not totally unreadable but mind that nowadays it's usually accompanied by vocalization, although historically as far as i understand this hasn't always been the case. Some words in Biblical spelling become pretty obscure without the nikkud.


----------



## Just in time

Thanks.


----------

